# jumps and kicker difference???



## Goosage

i'm not a 100% sure on this,
but i think a jump is more of a wedge shape, with the ride on and the lip being linear all the way up.
like a right triangle.
and a kicker starts low and curves upwards, giving you more pop upwards.


----------



## Donutz

But both have ramps and knuckles, right?


----------



## tj_ras

If im not mistaken a kicker shoots u more forward and a jump shoots u up. And the kicker is shaped more like a wedge and a jump has a curve. And i believe kickers are to flat or another feature? I could be absolutly wrong. I know that in skateboarding a kicker means a wedged ramp that shoots you more forward to flat.


----------



## LSchaeffer

tj_ras said:


> If im not mistaken a kicker shoots u more forward and a jump shoots u up. And the kicker is shaped more like a wedge and a jump has a curve. And i believe kickers are to flat or another feature? I could be absolutly wrong. I know that in skateboarding a kicker means a wedged ramp that shoots you more forward to flat.


You're basically right, but you need to switch kicker and jump. A kicker is more curved(it kicks you up).


----------



## slyder

so I think I have this.

*Jump: *a straight forward ramp with a landing down ramp designed to shoot you farther with less height
*kicker:* a ramp with more of a curve to shoot you up higher as opposed to further

Is this an accurate description of the difference between the two???


----------



## skip11

I was wondering about this too, and what's a table top?


----------



## DiamondCarver

I thought Jump was a broader term used to describe any snow shape that puts you in the air. Kicker would be the actual ramp(doesn't matter the shape), the knuckle is the transition right before the landing, a tabletop is a jump that's, well, shaped like a tabletop, step-ups are jumps with the landing higher than the ramp and step-downs are the opposite.

................but i could be wrong.


----------



## tj_ras

Word? Welp i learn new things everyday.


----------



## john doe

A jump is anything that sends you into the air. A kicker is a ramp with some curve to it. A table top is a jump with a strait and flat line of snow from the lip of the ramp to the knuckle.


----------



## rasmasyean

A tabletop is a jump. 

A kicker is a name for a jump ramp. Kickers usually have the property of throwing you up into the air rather than giving you distance.

Snowboard Terms


----------

